# Tek 6x39W on my Nano Reef



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

here are the pics of my new lights (for my 50) put on my 24 gallon. i really wanted to see what it would look like over some corals! all i can say is "wow". in my room what i said was more along the lines of "holy f*cking sh*t!!"...but its all good.

before pic with Ushio 20,000+K MH.









All T5s on:









Just the blues on:









All lights on:
















look at how awesome the frogspawn looks in this pic!









With just the blues on (not actinic though):








check out the colour on this small rainbow paly!!!

























































in closing, i cant wait to get this light over the 50 gallon!!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I think i need to change my pants....

Seriously, that Tek is SICK!! Ahhhhh I wish I bought it!!
Those colours are absolutely amazing. Your 50g setup is going to be incredible. I'm probably just as excited as you are!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dude that looks sick, really shows the difference between single point of intensity and the spread out delivery of the t-5, of all the things thought the xenia looks crazy under the t-5, i was more or less expecting the zoo and ricordia color to pop like that btu the xenia was surprising.

so are you gald you went with that over another halide set up ?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> I think i need to change my pants....
> 
> Seriously, that Tek is SICK!! Ahhhhh I wish I bought it!!
> Those colours are absolutely amazing. Your 50g setup is going to be incredible. I'm probably just as excited as you are!


lmfao. i was going to take my time setting up this tank...but that has gone out the window. stand is built, bulkhead installed, lights ready...all i need to do is build the sump and buy the liverock and sand. i even ripped down my freshwater tank the other day to make way for the 50.lol


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Puff said:


> I think i need to change my pants....
> 
> Seriously, that Tek is SICK!! Ahhhhh I wish I bought it!!
> Those colours are absolutely amazing. Your 50g setup is going to be incredible. I'm probably just as excited as you are!


lmfao. i was going to take my time setting up this tank...but that has gone out the window. stand is built, bulkhead installed, lights ready...all i need to do is build the sump and buy the liverock and sand. i even ripped down my freshwater tank the other day to make way for the 50.lol
[/quote]

Oh man I hear ya, once you get bit by the saltwater bug you get bit HARD! I'm actually thinking of selling my 180g and all my pygos to set up my 40breeder (saltwater or course)


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

ok now i need to start a salt water tank....damn you and your skills damn you to hell and back.............ps looks good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Lookin good Puff.

Are you on Nano-Reef.com?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> I think i need to change my pants....
> 
> Seriously, that Tek is SICK!! Ahhhhh I wish I bought it!!
> Those colours are absolutely amazing. Your 50g setup is going to be incredible. I'm probably just as excited as you are!


lmfao. i was going to take my time setting up this tank...but that has gone out the window. stand is built, bulkhead installed, lights ready...all i need to do is build the sump and buy the liverock and sand. i even ripped down my freshwater tank the other day to make way for the 50.lol
[/quote]

Oh man I hear ya, once you get bit by the saltwater bug you get bit HARD! I'm actually thinking of selling my 180g and all my pygos to set up my 40breeder (saltwater or course)
[/quote]
keep your 180 and make it a fowlr or a full reef...it would be amazing and apparently easier to maintain then a nano


----------

